# msds sheets



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Do i smell...?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I use my iPad, a PDF viewer, and access to the interwebz.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Im getting my msds booklets together and i was wondering if anyone cares to share what is in theirs..


You should keep a boiler plate version with everything you ever used in it and when someone wants one, hand them a copy.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

The best way to build your book is to ask for an msds sheet for everything you buy that you need one for. Your book will fill up fast. Or call your supply house and have them emailed to you.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I use my iPad, a PDF viewer, and access to the interwebz.


Can you use your magic iPad to find all the sheets I need I'm feeding babies right now


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Can you use your magic iPad to find all the sheets I need I'm feeding babies right now


What sheets do you need?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

HackWork said:


> What sheets do you need?


Ill do it i was just hoping someone had something on their computer they could share........


----------



## bigdan1 (Jun 16, 2013)

dawgs said:


> The best way to build your book is to ask for an msds sheet for everything you buy that you need one for. Your book will fill up fast. Or call your supply house and have them emailed to you.


This is what I do. The supply houses I work with and Grainger do pretty well with delivering it when they drop it off at the shop. Last year in a voluntary inspection I found out we needed a MSDS sheet for sand. So we put a information kiosk up next to the sand box.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

MSDS.com claims to have over 3.5 million forms in PDF available. It is supposedly free to register but I have not done so. Anyone tried them yet?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

btharmy said:


> MSDS.com claims to have over 3.5 million forms in PDF available. It is supposedly free to register but I have not done so. Anyone tried them yet?


Awesome i will check it out tonight...... i love the internets


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Paints, cleaners, oil, grease, glue/sealant, ect... 

Sometimes you'll get a stupid request, like a sheet for wire nuts. :lol:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

captkirk said:


> Im getting my msds booklets together and i was wondering if anyone cares to share what is in theirs..


We have every MSDS for every product we use. 
We can't order or buy anything not on our user list unless we get the OK from our safety dept. 


ps, yes you smell


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

MSDSs are becoming obsolete as we speak. New terminology is SDSs. New 16 part, international format, including pictograms will be the standard. Already had a briefing on the new format at my last MSHA eight hour refresher. I am getting ready to arrange formal training on the use of the new SDS sheets. I can't remember all of the required dates for training and implementation, but the manufacturers have a couple of years to comply with the new format. I've tried to get some of the new style sheets from manufacturers, but I haven't found any that comply with the new format yet. Everyone will need the new program and documented training.:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> We have every MSDS for every product we use.
> We can't order or buy anything not on our user list unless we get the OK from our safety dept.
> 
> ps, yes you smell


Tell your mom not to call so late.......OOOooooooooo no i didnt....?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

SteveBayshore said:


> MSDSs are becoming obsolete as we speak. New terminology is SDSs. New 16 part, international format, including pictograms will be the standard. Already had a briefing on the new format at my last MSHA eight hour refresher. I am getting ready to arrange formal training on the use of the new SDS sheets. I can't remember all of the required dates for training and implementation, but the manufacturers have a couple of years to comply with the new format. I've tried to get some of the new style sheets from manufacturers, but I haven't found any that comply with the new format yet. Everyone will need the new program and documented training.:blink::blink::blink:


Whats the difference..?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Pretty sure our company uses this. Nobody keeps paper ones anymore. Several on demand sites exist. Only turds even ask for them IMHO.

http://msds.3ecompany.com/files/MOD.pdf


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is a link to quite a few MSDS sheets
https://service.eecol.com/run/www/ww.py/Main?program=MSDS


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

captkirk said:


> Whats the difference..?


Govenment mandate so, more cost, more paper work and harder for small businesses. 

Just a SWAG.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

brian john said:


> Just a SWAG.


What does that mean?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

nolabama said:


> What does that mean?


*S*cientific *W*ild *A*ss *G*uess

In Lieu of a 

WAG

*W*ild *A*ss *G*uess


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

captkirk said:


> Tell your mom not to call so late.......OOOooooooooo no i didnt....?


You asked and I answered. 

What's your sister got to do with it?

OOOooooooo no, I didn't nether.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

SteveBayshore said:


> MSDSs are becoming obsolete as we speak. New terminology is SDSs. New 16 part, international format, including pictograms will be the standard. Already had a briefing on the new format at my last MSHA eight hour refresher. I am getting ready to arrange formal training on the use of the new SDS sheets. I can't remember all of the required dates for training and implementation, but the manufacturers have a couple of years to comply with the new format. I've tried to get some of the new style sheets from manufacturers, but I haven't found any that comply with the new format yet. Everyone will need the new program and documented training.:blink::blink::blink:


It will be 10 years before we see these. 
We are always behind the rest of the world.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Personally I find the whole msds thing tarded. Just label the can clearly, ex. Don't ****ing spray this stuff in your eyes, don't ****ing eat this, wear your gloves and respirator ****stick. 

I just saved countless trees.


----------

